

Poll HN: How many people have moved from javascript to coffeescript? - krmmalik

And if possible, please state why or why not?
======
ColinWright
I've created an actual poll for you:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2683372>

------
stephenr
Nope. I like my parens, braces and keywords thanks.

